# Have you seen the new Swift?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Peter and Kath, 
You kept that quiet

A new model....Now when the new A class is launched, keep us informed :wink:

http://www.swift-reisemobile.de/reisemobile.html

What a brilliant addition

Good luck with the sales in Germany

Steve and Jan


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Peter and Kath,
> You kept that quiet
> 
> A new model....Now when the new A class is launched, keep us informed :wink:
> ...


Yes its a low profile version Kontiki with a very nice front locker arrangement with panoramic rooflight all 2009 product has all the mods and ideas given to us from MHF members! The Germans seem impressed.Peter.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Do keep up Steve :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-480989.html#480989

pete


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Steering wheel on the left - door on the right - that'll show the swift haters that they do know what they are doing

best of luck chaps - let us know how it goes over there


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Velvettones said:


> Steering wheel on the left - door on the right - that'll show the swift haters that they do know what they are doing
> 
> best of luck chaps - let us know how it goes over there


I'm sorry but as revenge against Hymlers et al it should be steering wheel on the left and hab. door on the left and let them pick the bones out of that.

SDA

PS where's the Swift/Bessie/Ace VAN - 6m with transverse bed and garage - surely you're not going to be left out Peter, every other poor devil has one, 'cept Explorer? They're still busy trying to fend off border incursions by carolgavin's tartan army (led by a certain elephant on his hols).


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Swift European motorhomes*

 Buon giorno tutti,
well I must say I'm very impressed. Looking forward to either some nice second hand ones on the market in a couple of years time, or a Swift incursion into Italy. Just a note for steamdrivenandy. I'm sure you really know that it wouldn't make registration in Europe with habitation door on the left?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh that looks very nice :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LHD Swifts*

Eddie - if Swift decide to go for world domination, then bagsy you and I for jobs in Italy! I would like to offer my services to work at a dealership along the shores of Lake Garda - and you can open a second dealership on the Sorrento Penninsular.

That's that sorted.

I would imagine though, now that LHD vans are available, anyone who wanted one in Italy would simply import it from Germany, just like my pals did when they bought a German car.

Mr SDA - I had a LHD Swift with the LHD hab door! Always laughed when people saw Jenny sat in the right hand seat - "oooh look, it looks like the dog is driving!"

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Swift European motorhomes*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno tutti,
> well I must say I'm very impressed. Looking forward to either some nice second hand ones on the market in a couple of years time, or a Swift incursion into Italy. Just a note for steamdrivenandy. I'm sure you really know that it wouldn't make registration in Europe with habitation door on the left?
> saluti,
> eddied


I do recall that Eddie, but can't remember if it's EU rules, in which case why doesn't the rule apply round the other way in right hand drive member states, or is it that each country has a seperate rule?

Typical though, we buy cack handed hab. vans by the thousand and save the euro converters the costs of handing their habs, whilst UK converters have to hand the vans to sell anything in left hand drive countries. I thought the EU was supposed to be about creating a level playing field for business.

SDA


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > Peter and Kath,
> ...


Looks good.


----------

